# Solved: Wireless network - One fast laptop, one slow laptop...HELP!!



## Jodee (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello there,

We have a WRT300N Linksys router (updated firmware) with 2 very recent laptops (Intel Core 2 Duo CPU T9600 2.8GHz 3GB RAM 32-bit running Windows 7 - fully updated) connected to our wireless network. 

Last week, everything was fine. 

Two days ago, the internet connection for my laptop became intermittently VERY slow. 
The internet service we have is for 30 mbps. I did a speed test but didn't have enough "juice" to finish the test. Even if I load google.com, the page would time out or say that the server is down. Downloading of email is also intermittently VERY slow. I am unable to play any online games as my connection is not fast enough...

The other laptop works perfectly fine. 

I scanned for viruses using Avira, for malware using MalwareBytes and ran diagnostic tests for my wireless card. All seems fine. I called my ISP and they said that all is fine on their side. 

We tried unplugging the router/modem and rebooting the computer - no change.
I downloaded Xirrus WiFi Monitor and have enclosed the screenshot as well as my IP config /all.

In my device manager I have the following under Network Adapters (all updated):
1) Intel 82567LF Gigabit Network Connection
2) Intel WiFi Link 5300 AGN
3) Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter

My friend says it could be because of Second Life and all the java plugins it requires I could have a problem.

What could this be? Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is the problem with ethernet or wireless or both? 

Do you have the latest network drivers from the laptop manufacturer's web site?


----------



## Jodee (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey there,

The problem is with the wireless connection..
Yes, all drivers are updated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please be more specific. The ethernet works fine or you haven't tried it? If the latter, please try it.

You didn't answer the specific driver question I asked. "Updated" to an incorrect driver is a possible cause of your problem.


----------



## Jodee (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Terry,

I connected directly with an Ethernet cable and experienced no delays, no time outs for the duration I was connected. Once I went back to wireless, the delays returned.

The network drivers currently on my laptop were installed by the manufacturer (Lenovo). 
I verified if they were up to date, and they are.

I hope I've answered your question this time


----------



## newaj (Dec 8, 2010)

That's because wireless settings are not properly set. Try using Radio Band - Wide Channel and Wide Channel - channel 9. You should not be able to get intermittent connection this time.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thank you.  In case the installed wireless driver has become corrupted use Device Manager to uninstall it; reboot and let Windows discover the adapter and reinstall the driver.

If you usually use the laptops in different areas try switching locations (to make sure the problem is the laptop and not wireless interference).


----------



## Jodee (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi,

I did try changing locations. I noticed the Xirrus WiFi Monitor signal go from a range of 68% to 76% in my usual laptop location to 100% when I moved my laptop to the same room as the router.

Although my speed may have been faster, I still was not able to use some websites that I used last week...

As for the wireless driver, which one should I uninstall? 
The following 3 are found in my Device Manager:

1) Intel 82567LF Gigabit Network Connection
2) Intel WiFi Link 5300 AGN
3) Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter

Thanks


----------



## Jodee (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Terry,

I figured out which network driver to uninstall.
I did what you said and WHAMO 

It worked! I'm back to my normal speed.

Thank you so much! You ROCK!!

:up::up::up::up:


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

